# Proper Highway shifting for Sentra 2000 GXE



## JIBRILZ (Dec 11, 2004)

Hi
I have a 2000 Sentra GXE manual shift and I was wondering the proper shifting for Highway driving?


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

well u start out in first then go to second then to third then to fourth then to fifth lol jkjk

i keep it in fifth when im on the interstate but when im going up an on ramp i usually downshift into 2nd/3rd(depending on my speed) then take it up to about 4grand on each shift untill i reach the actual highway. usually by the time i reach the end of the on ramp im going faster than the cars on the interstate. prolly about 80 or so.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

at the very least, keep your RPM's in the powerband, which is 3k and up....just in case you need a burst of speed to maneuver into a space.


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

5th gear in the QG18DE is 3krpm. the powerband in the QG starts around 2krpm. More like a torque band, because top end is crap.

if you're on the highway, you shouldn't be shifting...but if you need to get around someone quickly, don't be afraid to drop to 4th....you can do 110 in 4th.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

yea 5th gear isnt nessary its only overdrive to save gas


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> the powerband in the QG starts around 2krpm. More like a torque band, because top end is crap.


i'm used to my sr20 :thumbup:

and i thought some '00's were equiped with the sr20.


----------



## JIBRILZ (Dec 11, 2004)

I'm only asking because my RPM's seem high (85mph=4rpm) in 5th 
is this normal?


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

probably idk cause i dont have same car


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

luckysperm said:


> yea 5th gear isnt nessary its only overdrive to save gas



WHAT?

you cruise in your car at 80mph in 4th gear? Gimme a break. 5th gear is a cruising gear. I use it going 35mph all the time. 

5th gear is definitely necessary. If you ever owned a 4speed manual car, you'd be damn glad for that 5th gear


----------



## chimmike (Oct 17, 2002)

JIBRILZ said:


> I'm only asking because my RPM's seem high (85mph=4rpm) in 5th
> is this normal?


your tach is probably semi-off.

Mine's always done 90mph at 4krpm in 5th.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

chimmike said:


> WHAT?
> 
> you cruise in your car at 80mph in 4th gear? Gimme a break. 5th gear is a cruising gear. I use it going 35mph all the time.
> 
> 5th gear is definitely necessary. If you ever owned a 4speed manual car, you'd be damn glad for that 5th gear


me too: 25mph i cruise in 4th, 35^ is in 5th.


----------



## luckysperm (Dec 2, 2004)

chimmike said:


> WHAT?
> you cruise in your car at 80mph in 4th gear? Gimme a break. 5th gear is a cruising gear. I use it going 35mph all the time.
> 5th gear is definitely necessary. If you ever owned a 4speed manual car, you'd be damn glad for that 5th gear


5th is overdrive i use it all the time too but you dont need  it. 
The only time im in 4th going 80 is when im racing, passing, if im trying to top out or if im going on an on ramp. if u look in the owners manual it even says that car can go all the way up in 4th safely with out having to shift. Plus if you are driving like this it isnt considered crusing.
And yes my dad has an old bronco it is a 3 speed definately not for crusin tho lol


----------

